# Group Messaging for 4.1.2 using 4.2.1 APK?



## jfon0604 (Oct 29, 2012)

I gave JB 4.2.1 a shot on my fassy, great features! I went back to 4.1.2 but I hate not having group messaging now. Is there any way the MMS.APK from 4.2.1 will work with 4.1.2? I tried copying, pasting, changing permission etc. The app opens, even acknowledges your sending a group message by converting it, but it crashed when you hit send. I'm not looking to use any 3rd party apps, just wondering if it could be possible with stock apps. Prob not, but figured Id ask. Thanks.


----------



## trestevenson (Jan 24, 2013)

I've been trying to do the same, with no luck thus far.


----------

